# My Pet Journal



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

DOGS:
JACK RUSSELL TERRIER - 








CHIHUAHUA -








TOSA-INU -








GREAT DANE -









100 GALLON VIVARIUM:









AMPHIBIANS -
Yellow-Banded Poison Dart Frog (Dendrobates Leucomelas) 0.4.0

PLANTS -
Rex Begonia vine (Cissus Discolor)
Bromeliad Hybrid of Lilliputiana / Fireball (Neoregelia Chiquita Linda)
Bromeliad Hybrid of Fireball / Bob Read (Neoregelia Angelface x Midget)	
Peace Lily (Spathiphyllum 'Chris')
Pin-stripe Plant (C. majestica 'Roseolineata - Calathea ornata)
Corona Prayer Plant (Calathea Corona)
Peperomia quadrangularis (Peperomia quadrangularis)
Oak Leaf Creeping Fig (Ficus pumila var. quercifolia)
Hooded Pitcher Plant (Sarracenia minor)
Ficus pumila (Creeping Fig)

SUBSTRATE -
Sphagnum Moss
Hydroponic Media (HydroBalls Expanded Clay) 
Co-Co Fiber bedding

EQUIPMENT -
Sun Blaze T5 28 High Output Fluorescent (2 ft 8 lamp 24watt/2,000 lumens each) 192 Watts Total
Lights of America Fluorescent Area Light 6,500°K (65W) 500W Light Output (x2)
Pressure sprayer w/ misting nozzle
False Bottom w/ pump for stream

DÉCOR -
Ghost Wood Log
Mopani / Swahala Wood
Fluker's Bend a Branch
Co-Co Fiber bedding



10 GALLON VIVARIUM:









AMPHIBIANS -
Blue Poison Dart Frog (Dendrobates Azureus) 1.1.0 (Gimpy is probable Male)

PLANTS -
Ficus pumila (Creeping Fig) 
Bromeliad Hybrid of Lilliputiana / Fireball (Neoregelia Chiquita Linda)



29 GALLON PLANTED FRESHWATER:









FISH -
Marble Veil Angelfish (Pterophyllum scalare) 0.0.1
Harlequin Rasbora (Rasbora heteromorpha) 0.0.6
Red Serpae Tetra (Hyphessobrycon callistus) 0.0.3
Long-Finned Red Serpae Tetra (Hyphessobrycon callistus) 0.0.1
Black Skirt Tetra (Gymnocorymbus sp.) 0.0.2
Long-Finned Black Skirt Tetra (Gymnocorymbus ter) 0.0.1
False Julii Cory Catfish (Corydoras sp.) 0.0.1
Emerald Green Cory Cat (Brochis splendens) 0.0.3
Siamese Algae Eater (Crossocheilus siamensis) 0.0.1
Bushy Nose Plecostomus (Ancistrus sp.) 1.0.0
Albino Bushy Nose Plecostomus (Ancistrus sp.) 0.1.0

PLANTS -
Lawn Marshpennywort (Hydrocotyle Sibthorpioides) 
Amazon Sword Plant (Echinodorus Amazonicus)	
Anubias Congensis (Anubias Afzelii) 
Java Fern (Microsorum Pteropus) 
Red Rubin (Echinodorus Rubin) -or- Red Wendtii Crypt (Cryptocoryne wendtii v. 'red') 
Hygrophila Polysperma 'Rosanervig' 
Stargrass (Heteranthera Zosterfolia) 
Glosso (Glossostigma Elatinoides) 

EQUIPMENT -
Fluval 404 Canister Filter
36” Glo T5 HO double 78W (2x39W) 
Coralife Compact Fluorescent 10,000°K 65W (Not being used)
Whisper Air Pump Model 60

SUBSTRATE -
Eco-Complete Black (40lbs) 
Activ-Flora Floracor Black (16lbs) 

DÉCOR -
Bog wood
Ceramic Wood replica aquarium Sunken Branch

CHEMICALS -
Seachem Prime Water Conditioner

FOOD (DRY) -
Omega One Freshwater Flakes
TetraMin Select-A-Food (Granules, Crisps, Baby Shrimp)	
Omega One Veggie Flakes
Wardley Shrimp Pellets Formula	
Hikari Algae Wafers

FOOD (FROZEN) -
San Francisco Bay Brand Bloodworms
San Francisco Bay Brand Brine Shrimp
San Francisco Bay Brand Emerald Entrée
Hikari Mysis Shrimp



POND:









TURTLES -
Red-Eared Sliders (Chrysemys scripta elegans) 4.4.0

FISH -
Assorted Domestic Koi (Cyprinus carpio) 0.0.2
Butterfly Koi (Cyprinus carpio) 0.0.1
Shubunkin Goldfish (Carassius auratus) 0.0.3
Trinidad Plecostomus (Hypostomus punctatus) 0.0.2

DÉCOR -
Malaysian Driftwood
Mopani wood



MEDIUM EXO-TERRA:









AMPHIBIANS -
Red-Eyed Tree Frogs (Agalychnis callidryas) 0.2.0

PLANTS -
Devils Ivy (Assorted Pothos Plant) 

SUBSTRATE -
Sphagnum Moss
Hydroponic Media (HydroBalls Expanded Clay) 

DÉCOR -
Fluker's Bend a Branch



29 GALLON FBT TANK:









AMPHIBIANS -
Oriental Fire-Bellied Toads (Bombina orientalis) 2.1.3
European Fire-Bellied Toads (Bombina bombina) 0.0.1
Paddle Tail Newt (Pachytriton labiatus) 0.0.1

FISH -
Siamese Algae Eater (Crossocheilus siamensis) 0.0.1
Assorted Fancy Guppies (Poecilia reticulata) x.x.x

PLANTS -
Golden Pothos (Assorted Pothos Plant) 

DÉCOR -
Malaysian Driftwood



SMALL EXO-TERRA:









AMPHIBIANS -
Chinese Fire Belly Newt (Cynops orientalis) 1.0.0

FISH -
Assorted Fancy Guppies (Poecilia reticulata) x.x.x

PLANTS -
Ficus pumila (Creeping Fig) 
Golden Pothos (Assorted Pothos Plant)



OTHER:

FISH -
Crown Tail Betta Siamese Fighting Fish (Betta splendens) 1.0.0


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

You sure seem to love animals. I have a hedgehog, two Irish Terriers, a betta fish and, of course, frogs---Tarapotos, standard imis, and mancreek pums.


----------

